# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Colecta de Água -> Cabo Raso - Domingo dia 24/06/2012

## brunoarrojado

Boas Pessoal, estou a pensar ir domingo ao cabo raso fazer uma colecta de 200L para o meu AQUA.

Dom, 2012-06-24 12:14	 1.07	 Baixa-mar	

Alguem quer ir tambem?

BA.

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Ola Bruno,

Amanhã vou lá buscar agua mas só lá para as 15:30. Se quiseres podemos combinar.

Ultimamente tenho ido a:

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Guinch...,0.002411&z=19

Dá para levar o carro de marcha à traz mesmo até aos viveiros depois é só ligar a bomba e carregar mesmo com o jerricans no porta bagagens.

É menos acidentado para o carro que o cabo carro raso. Como mudei de carro e este é mais baixinho tenho evitado andar a fazer TT.  :Coradoeolhos: 

A desvantagem é que tem mais turistas de fim-de-semana e pescadores mal dispostos que as vezes bloqueiam os acessos.

Diz qualquer coisa.

Abraço

----------


## brunoarrojado

Boas Sérgio, sim, por mim pode ficar combinado a essa hora!  :Smile:  Eu iria fazer o levantamento do balde..lol, não te importas se usar a tua bomba? 

Enviei-te PM.

Obrigado.

----------


## brunoarrojado

Excelente dia de Colecta, 

Obrigado Sérgio!  :Smile: 

Abraço

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

> Excelente dia de Colecta, 
> 
> Obrigado Sérgio! 
> 
> Abraço


Não tens de agradecer!

Há uns posts fixos no forum sobre o ciclo inicial do aquário. Acho que devias dar uma leitura transversal! 

Tudo a correr bem.

Abraço

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Pessoal do Cabo Raso,
Preciso da vossa ajuda...
Estive agora no cabo Raso com um amigo meu e não consegui desvendar o sitio correcto para tirar água.
Estive do lado esquerdo do Farol como me indicaram, mas não consegui encontrar nenhum sitio onde o carro chegasse perto e a água estivasse também suficientemente perto.
Estava maré vazia. Pode ser uma causa? só se consegue tirar ali com maré cheia?

Por outro lado, quanto metros de mangueira têm? 
Tiram para um bidon e depois transportam-no para o carro ou ele fica directamente dentro do carro?

Obrigado pelo ajuda.
Abraço,

----------


## brunoarrojado

Local => http://binged.it/W1lIR6 


PM enviada!

----------

